# [SSH] accéder de l'extérieur (proxy ultra restrictif)

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous ..

 Voila je sais que le problème a été soulevé récemment mais je n'ai toujours rien compris .

 Je souhaiterais pouvoir accéder à ma gentoo depuis le boulot hors .. le pare feu filtre les pacquets de type ssh et n'accepte que les paquets http/https .. donc le coup de blouze du port 80 sur mon serveur marche de partout sauf du boulot ^^

 J'ai bien tenté d'installer l'outil telnet/ssh de webmin et ca fonctionnait de chez moi mais je me suis rendu compte que ce n'est QUE un client java/ssh et non pas un moyen d'accéder par http au serveur.

 Existe t'il un moyen simple et efficace de se connecter à un site https (voire meme http vu la galère dans laquelle je suis) sur mon serveur qui fera le relais au démon ssh ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rooo ben ça faisait longtemps tiens !!!!

Et avec httptunnel, il y a pas moyen ???

----------

## dapsaille

Bha je vais tester ce soir pour voir .. mais bon je ne pourrais valider que demain du boulot car le vpn merde en ce moment :/

----------

## adrienleroy

Tu peux également configurer ton serveur ssh pour qu'il accepte des connexions sur le port 443

----------

## dapsaille

 *adrienleroy wrote:*   

> Tu peux également configurer ton serveur ssh pour qu'il accepte des connexions sur le port 443

 

 Merci mais comme indiqué le contenu de type ssh est filtré .. donc ca ne passe pas :/

----------

## gbetous

tu te montes un site web sur lequel il y a une API java qui te donne un shell.

j'ai un pote qui a fait ça, c'est sur, par contre j'ai aucune idée d'où on peut trouver le bouzing java kivabien.

----------

## dapsaille

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> tu te montes un site web sur lequel il y a une API java qui te donne un shell.
> 
> j'ai un pote qui a fait ça, c'est sur, par contre j'ai aucune idée d'où on peut trouver le bouzing java kivabien.

 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  J'ai bien tenté d'installer l'outil telnet/ssh de webmin et ca fonctionnait de chez moi mais je me suis rendu compte que ce n'est QUE un client java/ssh et non pas un moyen d'accéder par http au serveur. 
> 
> 

 

 En fait c'est ni plus ni moins que un client ssh ... si quelqu'un en connait un qui ne fait pas client ssh mais client http de serveur http redirigeant sur ssh je suis preneur (pas simple hein :p )

----------

## guilc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*   tu te montes un site web sur lequel il y a une API java qui te donne un shell.
> 
> j'ai un pote qui a fait ça, c'est sur, par contre j'ai aucune idée d'où on peut trouver le bouzing java kivabien. 
> 
>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> ...

 

heu, la solution a été donnée par kurgan : httptunnel !

c'est pour monter un canal sur du http  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

S'il autorise le HTTPS, tu peux peux-être utiliser stunnel.

----------

## Uggy

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> le pare feu filtre les pacquets de type ssh et n'accepte que les paquets http/https

 

Que ce ne fonctionne pas, je n'en doute pas mais comment etre sur que c'est un probleme de firewall... ?

- Tu as un message d'erreur ?

- C'est pas un probleme d'authentification sur le proxy plutot ?

- T'as sniffé pour voir ?

- C'est quoi comme proxy et comme fw ?

(Generalement peu de firewall sont capables de differencier un flux https d'un flux ssh si dans les 2 cas ca part sur le port 443)

----------

## Syl20

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  J'ai bien tenté d'installer l'outil telnet/ssh de webmin et ca fonctionnait de chez moi mais je me suis rendu compte que ce n'est QUE un client java/ssh et non pas un moyen d'accéder par http au serveur.

 

http://shellinabox.com/  :Wink: 

Plus maintenu depuis des années, mais tant que ça marche...

----------

## nico_calais

 *Uggy wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   le pare feu filtre les pacquets de type ssh et n'accepte que les paquets http/https 
> 
> Que ce ne fonctionne pas, je n'en doute pas mais comment etre sur que c'est un probleme de firewall... ?
> 
> - Tu as un message d'erreur ?
> ...

 

Heu...Il est au taf hein...  :Surprised: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *Uggy wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   le pare feu filtre les pacquets de type ssh et n'accepte que les paquets http/https 
> 
> Que ce ne fonctionne pas, je n'en doute pas mais comment etre sur que c'est un probleme de firewall... ?
> 
> - Tu as un message d'erreur ?
> ...

 

+1 :p

 Je vais tester shell in a box .. mais je n'y crois plus trop :/

----------

## Zazbar

Tu as regardé du coté de corkscrew ?

Le principe est de créer un tunnel crypté entre ton pc de 'travail' et ton serveur sur internet.

Il suffit pour cela de lancer sshd sur le port 443 sur le serveur et d'installer corkscrew sur le client (et le configurer avec deux petites lignes dans un fichier de ton Home) ... et normalement tu devrais passer le fw sans souci dans la mesure ou il ne verra passer que du traffic crypté vers un port 443  :Smile: 

C'est ce que j'utilise, et perso ca fonctionne nickel  :Smile: 

Mes 0,02cents.

----------

## Uggy

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heu...Il est au taf hein... 

 

Si il a les droits "admin", devrait pas y avoir de problème pour utiliser Wireshark... 

??

----------

## nemo13

 *Uggy wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   
> 
> Heu...Il est au taf hein...  
> 
> Si il a les droits "admin", devrait pas y avoir de problème pour utiliser Wireshark... 
> ...

 s'gond ° sniffer  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## polytan

Je te conseille socks via http.

Ca marche du tonner, avec plus d'une apps. Je l'utilise tous les jours, impec.

http://freshmeat.net/projects/socksviahttp/

Le seul truc, c'est du java, donc c'est lourd, lent et gourmant pour pas grand chose...mais ca marche  :Wink:  et crypté en plus !

----------

## dapsaille

 *Uggy wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   
> 
> Heu...Il est au taf hein...  
> 
> Si il a les droits "admin", devrait pas y avoir de problème pour utiliser Wireshark... 
> ...

 

Disons que non je ne suis pas admin de mon poste Windows et non je ne peux rien installer d'autre que des binaires standards ne nécessitant pas de droits admin ..

 J'ai bien une station solaris en admin à coté (ca aurait été dommage pour un admin Unix ^^) mais bon ..

----------

## Link31

httptunnel, tout simplement :

```
emerge httptunnel

hts -F localhost:22 80 -w -M 60000 # sur le serveur (tu peux aussi écrire un petit script rc, sans le -w)

htc -F 1234 adresse_du_serveur:80 -w -U "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; fr; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080419 Firefox/2.0.0.14" # sur le client, l'user-agent est là pour contourner les firewalls les plus restrictifs ;-)

ssh -C login@localhost -p 1234 # sur le client
```

J'imagine que si tu es sous windows, il suffit de trouver les bons binaires et de rajouter .exe à la fin des commandes...  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Je te conseil d'utiliser le port https (fin c vrai, le filtre .. masi bon, c'est crypté donc ptet que ca passera ...)

Sinon, httptunel devrait faire l'affaire  :Smile:  (mais niveau stabilité connexion, pas sur ...)

----------

## El_Goretto

Si vous aimez vous répéter... c'est vous qui voyez  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5064235.html#5064235

Un jour, j'essaierai. Promis...

----------

